
McIlroy: Mass Produced Software Components [1968!] - signa11
https://www.cs.dartmouth.edu/~doug/components.txt
======
drallison
This is from the Garmish Software Engineering report, a worthwhile read for
everyone who does software. It is an amazing example of what intelligent
editors skilled in a field can create; Peter Naur and Brian Randell get the
kudos here. A good clean PDF version has been created by Bob McClure from the
original report and is available
[https://www.scrummanager.net/files/nato1968e.pdf](https://www.scrummanager.net/files/nato1968e.pdf).

It is somewhat sad to note that even after fifty years of practice, the state
pf software engineering has not changed much.

